# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  دورة في اللغة الإنجليزية للمبتدئات

## طيف راحل

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته

دورة في تعليم اللغة الإنجليزية للمبتدئات .
ستبدأ الدورة الأسبوع المقبل إن شاء الله . لكل أخت أرادت أن تشارك 
بالدورة أن تسجل نفسها قبل بدء الدورة :
http://www.buthur.tk/vb/showthread.php?p=827#post827

والدال على الخير كفاعله 

تحية قلبية عاطرة لكل الأخوات الفاضلات

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## طيف راحل

وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 

بانتظار تفاعلكن إن شاء الله

----------

